# Children's Science Exam Answers.



## rdevous (Oct 9, 2009)

Children's Science Exam

If you need a good laugh, try reading through these children's answers... 

Q: Name the four seasons.  
A: Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar.  

Q: Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe to drink. 
A: Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it removes large pollutants like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists. 

Q: How is dew formed? 
A: The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire. 

Q: How can you delay milk turning sour? (Brilliant, love this!) 
A: Keep it in the cow. 

Q: What causes the tides in the oceans?  
A: The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon.  All water tends to Flow towards the moon, because there is no water on the moon, and nature hates a vacuum.  I forget where the sun joins in this fight. 

Q: What are steroids? 
A: Things for keeping carpets still on the  stairs.  

Q: What happens to your body as you age? 
A:  When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental 

Q: What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty? 
A: He says good-bye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery.  (The Kid gets an A+ for this answer!) 

Q: Name a major disease associated with cigarettes. 
A: Premature death. 

Q: How are the main parts of the body categorized?  ( e.g...abdomen) 
A: The body is consisted into three parts -- the brainium, the borax and the abdominal cavity.  The brainium  contains the brain; the borax contains the heart and lungs, and the abdominal cavity contains the five bowels  A, E, I, O, And U. 

Q: What is the fibula? 
A: A small lie. 

Q: What does 'varicose' mean? (I do love this  one...) 
A: Nearby. 

Q: Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarian Section.' 
A: The Caesarian Section is a district in Rome... 

Q: What does the word 'benign' mean?' 
A: Benign is what you will be after you be eight.



Ray


----------



## hemi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like my grandaughter's answers.  I saw her at the supper table one evening not long ago with a HUGE biology book. [she is 28 now] 
  I told her that she seemed pretty intent on that big ole book.   She told me that she had been studying it for three days now because she was told that they would be given a urine test where she works.   

  She STILL failed..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Hemi..  [hope I ain't guilty of highjackin']


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2009)

Good one...


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh that's beautiful!

Mrs Rivet and I laughed till our sides hurt at the answer of the the tides - "all water tends to Flow towards the moon, because there is no water on the moon, and nature hates a vacuum. I forget where the sun joins in this fight"

Classic kids! Thanks for the post!


----------



## slim (Oct 9, 2009)

lol....gotta love the kids


----------

